# Crear nueva acción de teclado en KDE... no furula?

## HitMaker

Muy buenas   :Cool: 

Estoy intentando crear una nueva acción de teclado, con la tecla calculadora de mi teclado, un Logitech Media Elite:

http://webs.ono.com/hitmaker.luis/captura3.jpeg

Pero no funciona, aunque en teoría el evento lo recoge (porque en la pestaña de configuración del lanzador, pulso la tecla y la reconoce) y luego aparte el comando funciona en consola, vamos la tengo instalada.

Pero luego una vez creada salgo al escritorio, doy a la tecla de calculadora y nada, no pasa nada  :Sad: 

A alguien más le pasa parecido? 

Estoy con la rama testing (accept_keywords en el make.conf activado)  :Sad: 

Un saludico!

----------

## i92guboj

Se que es una pregunta algo simple pero a veces estas cosas pasan: ¿está kcalc instalado?

----------

## HitMaker

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Se que es una pregunta algo simple pero a veces estas cosas pasan: ¿está kcalc instalado?

 

Si si, por eso el comando kcalc en consola me lanza perfectamente la calculadora  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## Txema

Procedimiento:

¿Funciona con cualquier otro comando? Sí --> coloca la ruta completa, puede que no lo encuentre.

No--> ¿Funciona con cualquier otra tecla? Sí --> comprueba que la tecla es reconocida y realmente hace algo cuando se presiona

No --> ¿Funciona cualquier otra combinación distinta de esta? Sí --> el problema está en la combinación

No --> ¿Está activado el demonio de este servicio? (Introducir acciones/Preferencias/Iniciar el demonio de entradas al inicio de sesión)

Si no obtienes respuesta es que algo falla en tu teclado xDD

Saludos.

----------

## HitMaker

Vale lo pruebo cuando llegue a casa que estoy en el trabajo xD

Gracias!

----------

## natxoblogg

ejem... ¿has probado el xev y el xbindkeys?

x11-apps/xev

     Available versions:  1.0.3 1.0.4 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.0.3(18:23:22 04/07/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         print contents of X events

x11-misc/xbindkeys

     Available versions:  1.7.3 ~1.8.0 {guile tk}

     Installed versions:  1.7.3(11:38:57 04/07/09)(-guile -tk)

     Homepage:            http://hocwp.free.fr/xbindkeys/

     Description:         Tool for launching commands on keystrokes

Xev imprime el código correspondiente a cada tecla o combinación de estas y xbindkeys asigna una función determinada a cada codigo que ha proporcionado xev.

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys#xev

Dale un ojo y nos cuentas.

----------

## HitMaker

Vale probaré esto último porque funciona con cualquier tecla que no sea de las especiales  :Smile: 

Gracias!!

----------

